# A Very Sad Night............



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

He's beautiful! So sad to go so young


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahh... how horrible! He was a handsome fellow.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OH my gosh. I know this breaks your hearts. So sorry Ace


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

So sorry to read this. RIP poor sweet Ace.

--
Rachel


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, so sorry Mary. He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is so sad. Such a young dog. Please let us know what the autopsy finds.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How heartbreaking. Godspeed sweet Ace.... Please let us know what happened to this sweet boy... very, very sad.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Very sad to loose such a young handsome dog, so sorry. RIP Dear Ace


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Run free at the Bridge, dear Ace. I'm so sorry you didn't get to live the life you so deserved.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my god! I am so so so sorry to hear this. That is unbelievable. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Oh no, RIP sweet Ace.
God Speed young one.
Run Free at the Bridge..


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm so saddened to read this. Such a handsome boy and so very young.

R.I.P. Dear Ace


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

That's so sad. Sorry to hear this... He was way too young to die! Let us know what they find out with the autopsy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry. He was way to young but at least he did get to have some love from some very caring people in his short life. Run free sweet boy, you will be missed my many. 
Mary please keep us informed on what happened. Such a handsome boy.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

That's no good. Let us know what autopsy says.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear this - keep us informed Mary.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

how sad.He was beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ace*

Ace:

Run free at the Rainbow Bridge Dear fella.
What a beauty you were and You WERE LOVED.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this. Rest in peace, sweet Ace, and know that you were loved.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How very sad. I am so sorry. Godspeed Ace.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

{{{Ace}}} So young to leave this earth - run free on the Bridge.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

RIP sweet Ace


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Ace--our sympathies to you and the rest of the pups.

Rest in Peace, Ace.

SJ


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. How very sad.


----------

